# Clapton/Fused Clapton for Reo, Mech Mod



## Petrus (24/7/16)

Good morning guys. 
I want to try to build a simple single coil in some of my atty's for squonking that produces good flavour. Any suggestions on clapton's /Fused Clapton's that will work. 
Can you please advise on :
1. Ramp up time
2. Resistance 
3. Coil Diameter and amount of wraps
4. What gauge wire.
5. Battery safety.
Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (24/7/16)

Can you please advise on :

1. Ramp up time
Claptons have a lot of wire for a single 18650 battery.. Expect long ramp up times.

2. Resistance

0.5 is my sweet spot on the reo. But mainly for lung hits

3. Coil Diameter and amount of wraps

2.5mm with 5 wraps

4. What gauge wire.

Use a premade Clapton coil from geekvape. Etc

5. Battery safety.

Safe spot is 0.3 and higher

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Petrus (24/7/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Can you please advise on :
> 
> 1. Ramp up time
> Claptons have a lot of wire for a single 18650 battery.. Expect long ramp up times.
> ...


@shaunnadan, thanks for the info. Spot one. What gauge wire would you prefer?


----------



## Petrus (24/7/16)

Petrus said:


> @shaunnadan, thanks for the info. Spot one. What gauge wire would you prefer?


Will this work?
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/geekvape-ss-fused-clapton-wire


----------



## shaunnadan (24/7/16)

Petrus said:


> Will this work?
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/geekvape-ss-fused-clapton-wire


The ss should have a better ramp up time on a mech

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (24/7/16)

Now to the online shop again


----------



## Viper_SA (24/7/16)

I didn't like claptons on mechs at all. I feel they need more power, i.e. like 4.6V plus

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (24/7/16)

I'm not sure about Claptons, but I had my battery go bang, and then the Reo spring, when I went 0.25ohm with 24g Kanthal.

I therefore won't build coils that require too much power on the Reo.

But like I said, I'm not sure about Claptons. I assume they require more power, but I'm not sure.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Petrus (24/7/16)

The reason I started this thread is because I see the guys on ECF did some impressive single coil builds on their OL16'S.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (24/7/16)

My REO ran .2 for months but it was with thin 28g wire.


----------



## Petrus (24/7/16)

Sprint said:


> My REO ran .2 for months but it was with thin 28g wire.


All my builds currently are between 0.2-0.3 26 ga Ni80 or SS


----------



## stevie g (24/7/16)

All I can say is the thicker the wire for the same resistance is harder on the battery.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (24/7/16)

Sprint said:


> All I can say is the thicker the wire for the same resistance is harder on the battery.


Yip, I suppose it was the thicker wire that got me... not the ohms.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/7/16)

Sprint said:


> All I can say is the thicker the wire for the same resistance is harder on the battery.



This is interesting @Sprint 

I would have thought that the resistance determines the current draw so two setups with the same resitance would have equal drain on the battery

But i suppose the thicker wire takes longer to heat up so one likely fires it for longer putting more strain on the battery?

I have noticed this practice with my buiilds. Ie press for longer on the thicker wire builds


----------



## Viper_SA (25/7/16)

I used to run 0.3-ish builds with dual 24 awg on my Derringers and Reos all the time with no issues. Usually around 0.27


----------



## Petrus (25/7/16)

@Silver, I think if you have batteries like HG2 you would not have any problems except longer ramp up times.


----------



## Christos (25/7/16)

@Petrus, the SS claptons have a better ramp up than Kanthal claptons but I find 60W is needed to get Kanthal glowing enough for pulsing and around 45W for SS.

My 521 tab can't heat a Kanthal clapton of 1.3 ohms and a ss clapton of about 0.3 ohms barely gets hot enough to glow on one battery.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charel van Biljon (25/7/16)

On my single 18650 mech I prefer dual parallel coil builds.
Kanthal 26ga, 2.5mm ID, 6 wrap at +-0.18 ohms, works like a charm.
Very little ramp up and still provides great Flavour.


----------



## rogue zombie (25/7/16)

Viper_SA said:


> I used to run 0.3-ish builds with dual 24 awg on my Derringers and Reos all the time with no issues. Usually around 0.27



Really, wow.

My Samsungs were getting terrible Arcing marks before it all went wrong.

The nice thing about the Hastur V2 rda, it delivers so much flavour, I don't need extreme coils. Its just not a cloud chasing atty at all.


----------



## Petrus (25/7/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Really, wow.
> 
> My Samsungs were getting terrible Arcing marks before it all went wrong.
> 
> The nice thing about the Hastur V2 rda, it delivers so much flavour, I don't need extreme coils. Its just not a cloud chasing atty at all.


@rogue zombie, I am also really disappointed in the VTC5 batteries. So far the brown LG HG2 is definitely the best for low builds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (25/7/16)

Petrus said:


> @rogue zombie, I am also really disappointed in the VTC5 batteries. So far the brown LG HG2 is definitely the best for low builds.



Ill give them a bash next. Last time I bought batteries, those fake LG's were making the rounds, so I avoided them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------

